# A Few Changes Around Here... News Update!



## ScottW (Aug 25, 2001)

Hello,

The site continues to grow... and with 10.1 coming out in the near future, we can expect the site to grow even more... as more and more users adopt 10.1 as their primary OS. Even I have found it difficult to use 10.0.4 for any length of time, being both a Mac & Unix guru.

As you have already seen... we have made some visual changes to the site. The old image was temporary from when we got slammed for putting advertisements on the left hand side. The new design, we plan on keeping, and feel it creates a warm atmosphere, that is easy on the eyes.

In addition to this... we fixed an issue with our server that was causing this site to be rather SLOOOOOWWW over the past weeks. We didn't know exactly what was causing it... but finally... a few swift kicks, and things seem to be in order now.

We hope that you enjoy the site... and please take a moment and tell your Mac friends about macosx.com.

Thanks,

Admin


----------



## vic (Aug 25, 2001)

i like the look rather myself, good chhoice, after tha last design i thought i was looking at win2k if you know what i mean! keep up the hard work!

kudos.


----------



## Soapvox (Aug 26, 2001)

I really like the new look, I find it much easier to read.  BTW this site has been an enormous help to me in the transition, I use only 10.0.4 now it it has a lot to do with the great info on this site!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Aug 26, 2001)

I like the design 
Halloween sure did come early this year 
But.. where is the candy  ?????
I cant believe you forgot about the candy! 

Admiral


----------



## rharder (Aug 27, 2001)

I feel like I've been bathed in the ceremonial orange koolaid.

-Rob


----------



## avalenz (Aug 27, 2001)

Giving it a quick look over, I didn't notice much of a change to the design (other than the elimination of the side-bar) EXCEPT the color!  And what a bright and gaudy color scheme it is.  I fear that with this brightness it will be ever harder to read and post during my work hours... anybody know they'll have this problem??

-Ali


----------



## Matrix Agent (Aug 28, 2001)

I keep thinking of tasty orange sherbet!


----------



## schmitty (Aug 29, 2001)

Have you had recent inquiries about the site's response time.  The reason I ask is it still responds pretty slow in comparison to other sites.  

Thanks for your response.


----------



## ScottW (Aug 29, 2001)

It *IS* slow... it just started yesterday again... it appears database related... but don't know how to fix it yet... have tried a few different "fixes" which didn't work so we will keep trying. Its a HIGH priority for us.

A slow site is a unused site.

Admin


----------



## ScottW (Aug 30, 2001)

Well, I think we finally found the weak link in the mysql chain... let me know if you all think the board is running faster.


----------

